# Let's put our lot on hold for a moment with a laugh and parody on diet!



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

There's no doubt our condition has a huge impact on our lives.

Suffering with a chronic condition, we often forget how to let go and to laugh a little.

Here's a parody on our restrictive diets.

It focuses on food allergies but could just as easily apply to food intolerance.

I hope it helps you let go a little even if it's for a moment or two, with either a laugh or a smile.


----------



## Marionette (Mar 12, 2013)

This is brilliant! xD


----------

